# Please Read, Labs in Mich. Thor's Warriors



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness! Have you posted this on the huge Lab forum? It may already be there, but that place is huge! Woody is the site owner and Admin.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

OMG, that is terrible. Those poor dogs! I am in Michigan, but not near Crawford county. Not even sure where it is.

I wonder why no charges brought forth on this, doesn't make sense to me. Poor little things, can't understand how any human being can do such aweful things to an animal. They must not have a conscience is all I can say, and that scares me.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I think I saw a brief mention of this in a local paper. But I hadn't realized it was so bad. Just awful.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That is so sad... how can someone do that to those poor animals, and how can someone be stupid enough to give the guy ANOTHER kennel license.... my heart is breaking


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm going to cry my eyes out if I read this, but can anyone tell me, do dogs need to be saved?

I have someone who is heavily connected in the labbie world who could spread the word if something needs to be done.


----------



## GoldenBelle (Feb 17, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> I'm going to cry my eyes out if I read this, but can anyone tell me, do dogs need to be saved?
> 
> I have someone who is heavily connected in the labbie world who could spread the word if something needs to be done.


GoldenShamus, thank you for the post. These dogs are in rescue, but yes they need help. The author of this site is asking that people contact the proper parties to help these Labs. There are links to the people that need to hear about our feeling on this abuse and the lack of response to it. Also yes, if you know someone who can make this issue known, please contact them with this link and ask them to spread the word. Thank you again!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Patty,

Have you seen this?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's an absolute outrage that the authorities are not acting! 

At least this group is safe and getting the care they need. The man who put up the website is really proactive, I hope he gets something done for the new batch of labs this guy has now.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenBelle said:


> GoldenShamus, thank you for the post. These dogs are in rescue, but yes they need help. The author of this site is asking that people contact the proper parties to help these Labs. There are links to the people that need to hear about our feeling on this abuse and the lack of response to it. Also yes, if you know someone who can make this issue known, please contact them with this link and ask them to spread the word. Thank you again!


I will forward the information to the woman I know in WI. She always steps up to help when labradors are in need.

I had to look at it to write up the email (I could cry my eyes out), but I can't find a number or person to contact? Do you know what authority they want contacted?


----------



## GoldenBelle (Feb 17, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> I will forward the information to the woman I know in WI. She always steps up to help when labradors are in need.
> 
> I had to look at it to write up the email (I could cry my eyes out), but I can't find a number or person to contact? Do you know what authority they want contacted?


GoldenShamus, Thank you for forwarding the info.Here is a cut and paste of chapter 6 where I scrolled down to the names to contact: Thank you again.
6: With Labradors and Justice for All

YES! YOU CAN HELP US DO SOMETHING . . . AND IT DOESN'T REQUIRE A DONATION!
First, you can help by forwarding the link to this site to as many people as you can. We need everyone aware of what has transpired. 
Second, you can write a letter to Michigan Attorney General Mike Cox. Request: 
The _immediate_ revocation of Larry Baumgart's kennel license and the removal of ALL dogs in his possession; 
Larry Baumgart to be charged with six counts of animal cruelty in Roscommon County (one for each dog from Roscommon), and that he be held liable and accountable for all costs of medical treatment and boarding all labradors while they were awaiting permanent homes; 
And, under Michigan Statute MCL 750.52 regarding animal cruelty which clearly states:









request an investigation into the actions of Roscommon County Animal Control Officer Terry MacKillop, and request that charges be brought against him in accordance with the Michigan Statute above.
Click here to e-mail Michigan Attorney General Mike Cox
Or, write to: 








Also write to Senator Michelle McManus: (Click here for Michelle McManus snail mail & e-mail) 
While you're at it, let's not leave out Representative Joel Sheltrown: 
Click here to e-mail Representative Joel Sheltrown
Or, write to: 
Representative Joel Sheltrown
PO Box 30014
Lansing, MI 48909 
In addition, write a letter to Thomas Miller, president of the Michigan Association of Animal Control Officers. Ask him if the actions of Roscommon County ACO Terry MacKillop are reflections of their organization. 
Click here to e-mail Thomas Miller
Or, write to: 
Thomas Miller
President, MAACO
PO Box 240
Cassopolis, MI 49031 
If you are one who wishes to help financially, donations are welcome at the Animal Shelter of Crawford County. Your dollars will go to not only help dogs like Thor, but also be used for the new facility opening this June. Address your check to: 
ASCC 
And mail to: 
Cheryl Postma, Shelter Director
Animal Shelter of Crawford County
PO Box 384
Grayling, MI 49738 
And finally, a message to those responsible who think they're going to get away with this:
YOU BIT THE WRONG DOG.








Thanks to everyone who assisted in finding and rescuing the labradors; everyone who donated to help pay for Thor's medical expenses, and everyone who had a hand in saving his life. Cheryl Postma of the Animal Shelter of Crawford County, Heather Smith with Few Steps From Home animal rescue, to Lynne, Debbie, Richard, Connie, Kate, and everyone who helped care for the labs, and the families who have given some of the dogs permanent, loving homes: You are all 'Thor's Warriors', and this world is a better place because of your care and concern.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting this info., I will pass it on!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Several lab rescues have been notified including Ohio and are responding. Hope it helps. Will still notify others as well.


----------



## GoldenBelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Several lab rescues have been notified including Ohio and are responding. Hope it helps. Will still notify others as well.


Thank you so much. Yes, it does help alot. I believe everytime we stop or punish someone for abuse it helps the abused and others. I think we have to let our representives know that it is not acceptable to treat animals in this fashion. I appreciate everyone spreading the word.


----------



## GoldenBelle (Feb 17, 2007)

*TV ad for Thor's Warriors*

Here is a small update.The author has added a 30 second tv ad to his fight for Thor and his friends. 
Please pass it on. Thank you.

http://www.thorswarriors.com/TV_spot.htm


----------



## GoldenBelle (Feb 17, 2007)

*Update on 6/22/07*

Thor's Warriors site has been updated as of 6/22/07. It is a very interesting read. Please take a moment to look it over at 9: G U I L T Y !
Thor and his his friends still need your help. As always thank you .


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG ... that is completely unbelievable. I read just about everything on that site & am very pleased they're not giving up the fight.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

This is just unbelievable. I can't believe they have not taken hold of this situation more less reissued a license.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am just so mad and upset by that story. What idiots are in charge of that county. The whole county officials need to be run out of town. Has anyone contacted the ASPCA OR Humane Society? I know they are big on helping to get laws passed and fighting beaurocrats (sp) in protecting animals. I will pass this on also so more people can get involved. this man is a angel for these animals.


----------



## GoldenBelle (Feb 17, 2007)

*Thor's Warriors updae 7/11/07*

There is a new update on July 11,2007. Here is the link:
10: Justice . . . Crawford County Style
Again it is an interesting read and also disturbing. There were other dogs in this man's possesion who are unaccounted for. The author has asked that we crosspost and contact certain parties again. As always, Thank you so much for your time and attention.


----------



## GoldenBelle (Feb 17, 2007)

*RIP Thor*

It is with sadness that I post this update about Thor, the Lab in Michigan, who touched many hearts. I am thankful that he knew love and compassion if only for a short while.
Welcome!
RIP Sweet Boy


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Just read the whole website...Unbelievable


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I just read this whole saga! It is totally beyond belief the corruption in this county and what this slime ball has gotten away with ! Thank goodness for the man who has stood up and taken on the whole system.... hopefully his selflessness will make a difference and no further dogs will have to live.. and die like Thor !! Run fast and whole sweet buddy Thor. We'll all be looking for you at the Bridge !

I really urge all of you to make the time to read the whole story and, especially those in Michigan, make some noise with those who have abused their positions...... hopefully all the press will make their lives He--


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Unbelievable! Those poor dogs! Owning a lab as I do and knowing they are every bit as sweet as a golden really makes one unable to believe anyone could ever do something like that to them.

Such a sad story. That county obviously needs a good looking into. Beyond me how they can sleep at night!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i also recieved the e-mail regarding thor and was so upset, talk about the injustice of it all. i sure hope the fight continues for this poor guy. i know i have written and will keep following the story.


----------

